# More confirmation?



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct place to put this thread, but I thought I needed to share. To preface, and as with any information, this may need to be taken with a grain of salt. I spoke with a prominent businessman in our small town yesterday. I don't know how the conversation got around to it, but he told me that within the last year, he has been 'putting things away'. I talked with him about that a little bit and he expounded on what he meant. "Water, food, anything my family needs to survive" is what he said. When I asked him why, he told me that he had an old Navy buddy who is now a "high-ranking government official" (whatever that means) who told him a total economic collapse is imminent. The conversation kind of ended at that point because some other people came over to talk with us and we were no longer in private.

So I guess I'm not sure how to interpret that information other than to say it certainly encouraged me to continue to do what I'm doing, and possibly step it up a notch or two. I'm also thinking "WAIT!!, I'm not ready yet", lol.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

As you said, 'take this with a grain of salt' but it should get your attention. Still, you will NEVER be physically ready for something like that. None of us will. You can however be mentally and spiritually prepared. The fact that we are all on this site gathering information shows us to be at least somewhat mentally prepared but physically we are all at different stages and when the fat lady stops singing we will all wish we had done more.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

My son works at a local feed store, his boss is friends with a nearly retired cop. This cop told him to buy a gun and stock up on ammo.....Coming from an experienced officer, you have to wonder what would prompt him to say this?

I have also heard that some people, in other positions, are saying to stock up and plan for some troubled times. My concern is December 2012. I don't beleive in the whole Mayan Calendar predictions, it is the worked up and panicked public that concerns me. Stores being ransacked for all they have. Supply lines being goofed up due to roadblocks because of the panicked public....then there could be looting by those dingdongs who are panicked.

I also am concerned we may have some fringe or downright terrorist groups who will try to take advantage of peoples fears of this date and maybe set off some chain of events?

These are my true concerns upcoming, this is why I am stepping up having a supply set up. I also have to consider my adult kids who are living hand to mouth. I am trying to talk sense into my siblings, they have kids at home, and I will not be able to keep enough here to supply them too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hoppe, you just gave yourself an answer to your own question! Tell your siblings and adult kids that they really should get extra groceries in early- to mid-December, so that they won't have to go out to the grocery store during a panic or madness. Act scoffed toward the people who are going nutzo about the Mayan calendar thing, and that you, for one, don't plan to be out among them just before the 21st. Maybe if they think you're just annoyed at those people, and not some kind of freak yourself, they'll decide to do the same. 

I don't like calling them or anyone "freaks" or other negative words. Even if I don't fear what they do, for THEM it's a real fear. And that's the point, not whether I understand or believe the same way as them. The point is THEY fear it, and Hoppe is intelligent to think about the repercussions to the rest of us. I'd never thought about pre-12/12/2012 panic on the edge of their feared doomsday. It's something to consider.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I'd never thought about pre-12/12/2012 panic on the edge of their feared doomsday. It's something to consider.


Don't forget about the presidencial election a few weeks before this. Will there be more fear ir Obama or the GOP candidate are elected?:scratch


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I think that there are so many other things going on that the date of 12/21/12 is the least of our worries. I don't have much faith in the predictions of a civilization that drove themselves to extinction. I am much more concerned with the problems around the world that are going on right now.

- Iran
- North Korea
-Arab spring
-European meltdown
-Nearing collapse of our own economy.

I blog about homesteading and try to sneak some snippets of prepping wisdom in there, without sounding nutty to the sheeple. But I'm hoping that some of it sinks in.

But as for your info regarding the high ranking Naval officer...I have been hearing similar things from friends who know a lot of police officers. Apparently the police force has been instructed to take supplies from preppers to give to those without preps, in the event of martial law. So keep your preps quiet around law enforcement.

Uh oh...I've given away too much info and now i have to hunt you all down...


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

crazychickenlady said:


> I think that there are so many other things going on that the date of 12/21/12 is the least of our worries. I don't have much faith in the predictions of a civilization that drove themselves to extinction. I am much more concerned with the problems around the world that are going on right now.
> 
> - Iran
> - North Korea
> ...


Supplies....what supplies? I have no supplies. Where did you get that idea officer?


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I visited the City Mayor a while back and I asked him "What are you planning to do WTSHTF about the people in this town" and his answer was "**** them", I the asked him "There will be no Sheriff to help us what are we going to do" his answer was "Don't worry, the Militia is ready to take over" and I then, once again, asked him "If someone breaks into my innere fence?" his answer "Shoot the sob and I'll take care of the rest"...........

I can only guess that the coat and ties will always be the coat and ties no matter what..........:gaah:

The reason that I asked about the people in this town is that most of them are on food stamps and welfare checks and with most of them drinking or using drugs........so.......no money for preps.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I look for the press to gin up the hype to sell their stuff for sponsors. I look for businesses to gin up the hype to sell protections and such. I look for Hollywood to gin up the hype to sell stuff too. I look for politicians to gin up the hype to sell their wares.

(1) Nobody has ever been right about the coming of the end of time. 
(2) Wouldn't believing in the Mayan prophecy be religious?
(3a) If you're religious aren't most people going to be Christian?
(3b) No man knows the hour and day.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> As you said, 'take this with a grain of salt' but it should get your attention. Still, you will NEVER be physically ready for something like that. None of us will. You can however be mentally and spiritually prepared. The fact that we are all on this site gathering information shows us to be at least somewhat mentally prepared but physically we are all at different stages and *when the fat lady stops singing we will all wish we had done more.*


I agree but everytime I go to town the people are wandering around as if nothing will every change. By the time I get home, I'm convinced I'm a paranoid, insane person so I don't prep as much as I should. Then I get on these forums and go to town to stock up. This cycle repeats.

Mostly I hope it's true that I'm a paranoid, insane person and the townies are right.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe the seriousness of the world situation is finally being recognized by folks at all levels of society. My wife received and email from an old friend who is a retired corporate executive. He is now soliciting members for a survival group, and he sounded very worried. He's a common sense guy, but would have been one of the last people I would have expected to become a prepper.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think too that it's at least a little refreshing to see/hear of more and more people preparing in little ways. Even if they don't have 750 lbs of wheat (another thread, lol) they are at least putting some things on a shelf in the basement. They will fare FAR better than the folks who laugh and point fingers at us for doing so.
The thing that scares me more than anything is the camps..... I don't know if it's true that they exist for citizen internment, and frankly, I can't yet get my brain to wrap around that idea. I don't know if most people can. Are there enough people in the military/police that would mindlessly round up citizens like cattle or are there enough to band together with them to revolt and declare war on Big Brother? I've talked to some military people who say they would NEVER follow orders like that, but is that REALLY true of all of them? Will there even be a way to resist getting rounded up? If the Army shows up at my house with a tank, I doubt I can win that fight and trying to hoof it cross country with 2 toddlers is just too much to fathom and where in the heck would we go anyway? :gaah:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I think too that it's at least a little refreshing to see/hear of more and more people preparing in little ways. Even if they don't have 750 lbs of wheat (another thread, lol) they are at least putting some things on a shelf in the basement. They will fare FAR better than the folks who laugh and point fingers at us for doing so.
> The thing that scares me more than anything is the camps..... I don't know if it's true that they exist for citizen internment, and frankly, I can't yet get my brain to wrap around that idea. I don't know if most people can. Are there enough people in the military/police that would mindlessly round up citizens like cattle or are there enough to band together with them to revolt and declare war on Big Brother? I've talked to some military people who say they would NEVER follow orders like that, but is that REALLY true of all of them? Will there even be a way to resist getting rounded up? If the Army shows up at my house with a tank, I doubt I can win that fight and trying to hoof it cross country with 2 toddlers is just too much to fathom and where in the heck would we go anyway? :gaah:


I thought that I had seen one of those investigation shows that had debunked the internment camps. After saying that, I do not trust ether source (pro or con) on these camps.:scratch


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

jungatheart said:


> I agree but everytime I go to town the people are wandering around as if nothing will every change. By the time I get home, I'm convinced I'm a paranoid, insane person so I don't prep as much as I should. Then I get on these forums and go to town to stock up. This cycle repeats.
> 
> Mostly I hope it's true that I'm a paranoid, insane person and the townies are right.


Dont feel bad about being prepared. Being prepared for whatever might happen in the future is ALWAYS a good thing. Many of us preppers on here arent exactly nut-jobs that believe every conspiracy theory out there. We arent all worried about the Mayan calendar or Y2K12 or whatever. We are just preparing for the next ice storm, the next hurricane, the next tornado, the next layoff, the next unplanned medical bills, etc, etc. You get the idea. Being prepared IS THE AMERICAN WAY... its just that SOOOO many of our fellow Americans have gone astray.

Keep up the prepping! :2thumb:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tenOC said:


> I look for the press to gin up the hype to sell their stuff for sponsors. I look for businesses to gin up the hype to sell protections and such. I look for Hollywood to gin up the hype to sell stuff too. I look for politicians to gin up the hype to sell their wares.
> 
> (1) Nobody has ever been right about the coming of the end of time.
> (2) Wouldn't believing in the Mayan prophecy be religious?
> ...


It doesn't take a genius to know that the world economy is in a very precarious position. OF COURSE we won't know the day or the hour but it's getting to where we'll know the season.

No, most people aren't going to be Christians. There are a lot of people who go to church and play at it but very few who live it.

(Mat 7:13-14 NIV) "Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. {14} But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to put this thread, but I thought I needed to share. To preface, and as with any information, this may need to be taken with a grain of salt. I spoke with a prominent businessman in our small town yesterday. I don't know how the conversation got around to it, but he told me that within the last year, he has been 'putting things away'. I talked with him about that a little bit and he expounded on what he meant. "Water, food, anything my family needs to survive" is what he said. When I asked him why, he told me that he had an old Navy buddy who is now a "high-ranking government official" (whatever that means) who told him a total economic collapse is imminent. The conversation kind of ended at that point because some other people came over to talk with us and we were no longer in private.
> 
> So I guess I'm not sure how to interpret that information other than to say it certainly encouraged me to continue to do what I'm doing, and possibly step it up a notch or two. I'm also thinking "WAIT!!, I'm not ready yet", lol.


It sounds like there are a lot of people from all walks of life who see the same thing coming. It's like seeing a monster storm coming in the summer. You can see it getting stronger and coming closer but we can't know the exact time it will strike.

I'm mostly ready. I have a short list of things to get when the time gets close. Once the euro collapses I'll start getting the rest of the stuff. I think it's only a matter of time after the euro collapses before the dollar collapses.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tweto...I can tell you, someone I am related to had a high security clearance for some years in the military....Remember hearing about Rex 84? Well I used to think it was not really true, a conspiracy theory. It's not. I asked this person if it was true, this person said "no, but yes"....not officially, but it really is. Then I was told that it had been renamed after it becamse public in the Olly North trial situation, but it's still around. Yes, they will be targeting certain people, or groups to round up when they feel it is necessary.

As for cops targeting citizens supplies...I don't have any. However people will be welcomed to some eggs, since I have chickens continuously laying them...

Anyone interested, check out Oath Keepers online. Plenty of current and formers out there who will refuse to take peoples guns, ammo and supplies away in a national emergency.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I had to look it up, and that sent me to this link

Continuity of Government: Is the State of Emergency Superseding our Constitution?

That scares the crap out of me


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Apparently the police force has been instructed to take supplies from preppers to give to those without preps, in the event of martial law. So keep your preps quiet around law enforcement.

Heck, I keep my preps quite around anyone else, too. I don't think its the cops being told to confiscate preps per se, but the executive orders do involve confiscating preps for re-distribution...and lots of other very disturbing things.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

The continuity of Government is the issue. It's in that where they do as they please. There's a lot of information out there, some of it is like the Mayan thing, hyped up, but some of it is real. You have to learn to pick it apart and be realistic.

I have my doubts to some degree, that although there is another "Rex 84" plan in place, with our financially depleted government, how they would have the ability and enough military, to enforce something right now. It does concern me enough to keep up on the latest info coming out of DHS (remember this:http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf about "Right Wing Extremists"). This would give them the right to round you and I up just for being preppers, gun owners, etc...and by the way, all vets were considered risky too.

Wisdom tells me that keeping as up to date on the latest goings on in our government is our best bet, but not to get mired down in the worry about it, live life. Prepping and keeping up on information is your best weapon against being caught by surprise.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I went to a local gun show today, and in the fifteen years I have been attending, this was the largest crowd I have seen. It was held in a large convention hall, and it reminded me of being hauled in a two and half ton truck in the army. And people, both men and women, were buying, $100 bills everywhere, lots of survival foods as well as other preps.

Ammo was being sold as if it were free, no trying to talk down the price.

Also, our local supermarkets have started putting out pallets of canned goods to encourage buying by the case. This week green beans and corn for $4.00 a case, peaches at $10.00 a case. When this started I asked a clerk I know if they were selling case lots, her reply was, "as fast as they can haul them out." I stopped by yesterday, they were sold out.

As the old folks used to say, you got to read the signs. Something is getting through to some people, animals are supposed to be able to foretell a natural disaster through instinct, maybe that is happening to people.


----------

